# Gas BBQ point



## mep (Jan 4, 2008)

Having just fitted a Gaslow system 1 x 11kg bottle filler etc I would like to fit a BBQ point so i can plug in a Gas BBQ and use same bottle.
Where / Can / is there such a fitting as a T piece to connect to the regulator Euro 30mb type and a quick release Gas Coupling ?
My Patio heater came fitted with a Quick release Copnnector but i dont know where to buy them. The T Piece is needed to tap of to the BBQ whilst still supplying the Hob/ fridge.
I have no room for a second bottle in my locker so need to fit the quick release system ?
Thanks in advance
Mick


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

http://www.caktanks.co.uk/files/catalogue2007.pdf

Paper page 44/45, adobe acrobat page 46/47

Dave


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

There is just pop into your local caravan/motorhome dealer thay are bound to have one. As for connecting I would sugest that you tee into the 10mm rigid gas pipe and run a 10mm soft copper connection to your new BBQ point, 
WWW.homesteadcaravans.co.uk ---- Gas-----external gas points.
it comes with all you need bar 10mm copper & 10mm tee

Wobby


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, I haven't a clue what I am talking about regards gas or connections but it is just to say how ours was connected. 

We had it done by the dealer the same time as we had the exterior fitting for the refillables done . He went under the hob unit and ran the tube from under there with a T junction to the side of the van which was only a matter of around a foot in length , it has a quick release fitment and is about 3 foot from the door which means once the rubber hose is attached we are near enough the van and can sit under the awning with ease, with not alot of walking too and fro for extra sausages.

Along with the SOG unit it has been one of my favourite extra's as I love sitting outside cooking breakfast and can do it most days with much more ease than before. 

Mandy


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Mandy, Glad you are pleased with it but I hope the company fitted an isolation tap in the line as required by the Gas regs. Especially necessary with the bbq points because without an appliance fitted to the socket they are not necessarily gas tight & can & frequently do leak, Steve


----------

